# Anyone know of 2011 classes in Mississippi?



## tinadaisy (Oct 17, 2010)

So far, I haven't been able to find any classes offered in 2011 for MS beeks. I am planning on attending the Memphis Area class in February since my parents live there, but it would be great if there were some closer than 6 hours away! LOL.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Tina, there are usually 3 in MS each year starting in late April. One in Starkville, one in Jackson, and one in Hattiesburg. They will all have beginner classes. We are also planning an advanced Queen rearing class in early April.

Johnny


----------

